# [OSS] aoss et alternatives

## amroth

Bonjour,

en lancant le jeu nwn avec la commande "aoss nwn" le son se coupe subitement peu de temps après.

(en utilisant seulement "nwn" le son est affreux mais ne s'arrete pas).

Pour émuler oss, si je compile mon noyau avec les options devrais-je installer le paquet alsa-oss ?

(parce que si on compile alsa et tous ce qui va avec, on a besoin d'aucun paquet normalement c'est ca ?)

Existe-t'il d'autres alternatives à "aoss"?

Merci pour vos réponses!

----------

## geekounet

Tu peux ptêt utiliser OSS directement à la place d'ALSA, avec OSSv4, s'il supporte ton chipset (il devrait). Ya de la doc sur le wiki pour l'installer  :Smile:  Et il rox du nounours ce OSSv4 d'ailleurs  :Wink: 

----------

## amroth

je n'arrive pas à l'installer ... 

j'ai suivi ce wiki http://gentoo-wiki.com/OSS et je me retrouve face au probleme suivant lors du 

"make build" : 

```
make: *** No rule to make target `build'.  Stop.
```

Merci pour ton aide,

Edit : en fait, ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est "Run the configure script

The configure script currently supplied with the open sound system must be invoked using a full pathname. 

An error will occur during build, if a relative pathname is used.

/usr/src/oss-v4.0-build1015-src-gpl/configure"

Edit 2 : en fait (ca fait 2 fois...), je ne trouve pas le fichier de configuration.

----------

## Bapt

utilise l'overlay oss-overlay, comme ça un simple emerge oss fera l'affaire  :Smile: 

----------

## amroth

Oui j'ai utilisé l'overlay disponible et ca va beaucoup mieux  :Smile:  !

Mais si jamais j'utilise oss, je ne peux plus utiliser alsa?

Il est possible d'avoir les 2 fonctionnant en meme temps ?

Maintenant que j'ai installé oss, alsa ne fonctionne plus. Ce que j'aimerais c'est utilser oss uniquement pour certaine applications.

----------

## billiob

Tu ne peux pas avoir les 2 en même temps car un seul accède directement à ta carte son.

Néanmoins, alsa a une émulation d'oss, et oss4 peut émuler alsa.  Mais je n'utilise pas cette émulation car aucun des logiciels que j'utilise n'en a besoin.

----------

## amroth

Ok, merci pour ta réponse.

Quand j'essaye de démarrer oss, il n'y parviens pas mais en plus, lors d'un redémarrage je n'ai plus aucun son, voic la cause : 

"FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.      "

----------

## billiob

snd_hda_intel, c'est le module alsa. Celui d'oss s'appelle oss_hdaudio.

Dans ton noyau, tu dois avoir :

```
CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

# CONFIG_SND is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set
```

Il faut être sûr qu'aucun service ne chargera les modules alsa. (alsasound par exemple)

----------

## amroth

Qu'entends tu par "dans mon noyau" ?

A priori, si je n'ai aucun des 2 modules, c'est qu'il doit y avoir un problème au démarrage...

----------

## billiob

 *amroth wrote:*   

> Qu'entends tu par "dans mon noyau" ? 

 

-> dans la configuration du noyau.

En fait, tu peux compiler les 2 (alsa et oss du noyau) en modules, mais ça ne sert à rien si tu passes à oss4. Il faut juste être sûr qu'ils ne seront pas chargés.

Le service "oss" se charge de tout  :Smile:  Il recompilera les modules oss comme un grand lorsque tu changeras de noyau.

Suis bien les instructions données à la fin de l'ebuild d'oss.

----------

## amroth

ok,j 'essaye tout ca et je te dis quoi!   :Smile: 

edit : mais ca veut dire que je dois tout décocher dans le noyau ?

(un "rc-update del alsasound boot" ne suffirait pas ?)

----------

## amroth

je comprends plus rien au son sous linux...

jvais décocher alsa et oss complètement pour essayer mais je suis pas convaincu...

----------

## amroth

Succes......!

Le jeu fonctionne sans problèmes (enfin pour l'instant) !

j'en conclue que je ne dois rien compiler dans le noyau et installer tous les modules alsa et oss grace a portage, ensuite, je démarre l'un ou l'autre.

Mais est-ce que je peux en mettre un par défaut ? Puis le couper totalement pour mettre l'autre ?  Car par défaut, je crois qu'il s'ajoutte dans /etc/init.d ,

donc il faudrait que j'en enlève un (mais comment pourrais-je alors y accéder pour l'activer ?),

----------

## billiob

Soit tu choisis oss4, soit alsa mais tu ne pourras pas avoir les 2 en même temps, sauf par l'émulation.

Au démarrage, soit tu lances alsasound, soit oss, mais pas les deux. Pour changer, tu arrêtes un service et lances l'autre.

Tu n'en as besoin que d'un. Configures tes logiciels pour qu'ils utilisent oss.

Un lecture intéressante sur linux, alsa et oss : http://insanecoding.blogspot.com/2007/05/sorry-state-of-sound-in-linux.html

----------

## guilc

Bon, ben grace à ce post, j'ai découvert OSSv4, j'en étais resté à OSS abandonné, deprecated dans le kernel  :Mr. Green: 

Et bien, ça fait un choc. Là ou j'étais à 95% dans le mixeur alsa, limite saturé pour avoir un niveau sonore potable, je suis à même pas 50% avec OSSv4, et on est trèèèèèèèèès loin de la saturation !

Bref, adopté  :Twisted Evil: 

J'espère qu'il y aura rapidement une intégration propre au kernel, pour que ça se redéveloppe à nouveau au détriment d'alsa (chemin inverse d'il y a quelques années).

----------

## Bapt

Bienvenue dans le monde du vrais OSS  :Smile:  (le OSS intégré au kernel à toujours été foireux comparés aux implémentation des autres Unix - pourtant provenant de la même origine).

Concernant l'intégration kernel, je n'y crois pas trop tout simplement parce que les mecs d'ALSA font et feront tout pour empêcher ça... Bah oui pour eux un truc linux-only, vaut beaucoup mieux d'un API érpouvées, multiplateforme et simple. 

(bon je m'aventure dans le troll donc je vais m'arrêter là   :Twisted Evil:  )Last edited by Bapt on Sun Sep 07, 2008 5:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## billiob

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Concernant l'intégration kernel, je n'y crois pas trop tout simplement parce que les mecs d'OSS font et feront tout pour empêcher ça... Bah oui pour eux un truc linux-only, vaut beaucoup mieux d'un API érpouvées, multiplateforme et simple. 

 

Je pense que tu voulais dire "les mecs d'Alsa".

Un autre lien pour illustrer : http://4front-tech.com/hannublog/?p=5 (c'est forcément très orienté car écrit par le dév d'OSS)

----------

## Bapt

ouais je voulais dire les mecs d'alsa, et c'est maintenant corrigé  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

Bon ben suite à vos descriptions élogieuses, j'ai fini par craquer !  :Very Happy: 

Et jusqu'ici, je ne le regrette pas : rapidité de compilation, simplicité d'installation déconcertante, qualité de son étonnante ...

Un ou deux trucs qui coincent, cependant : entre autres zattoo et rosegarden, mais ce n'est peut-être qu'une question de config ?

----------

## CryoGen

J'ai du repasser à ALSA (  :Crying or Very sad:  ) quand je suis passé à KDE4 ... mais j'ai trouvé une astuce pour repasser à OSSv4 via Gstreamer XD , j'ai pas eu le temps de la mettre en place mais demain je teste :p

M'enfin ca serait plus simple que HAL supporte OSSv4 et pour ca il faudrait que OSS exporte tout bien correctement dans le sysfs...

EDIT : ASTUCE

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut Gothi,

Je ne sais pas si OSS est utilisé par l'overlay pro-audio, donc recommandé pour faire de la musique. Et je ne vois pas de titre "OSS" sur le site http://www.linuxmao.org/

----------

## amroth

Salut à tous, 

Pour des raisons techniques, je n'ai plus de pc pour quelques jours .........  :Sad: 

Mais j'avais déja recompilé mes applications pour utiliser oss (j'ai mis oss dans le use de /etc/make.conf car je pense que c'est ca ce qui était entendu par "configurer les logiciels pour qu'ils utilisent oss").

Je l'ai pas encore testé pour toutes les applications mais je crois que je vais l'adopter   :Very Happy:  ! 

Dommage qu'il ne soit pas dispo dans le kernel...

Par contre, il gère tout seul le son pour pouvoir l'utiliser dans plusieurs programmes ??? 

J'ai pas encore bien regardé mais je vais pouvoir réutiliser arts que j'avais banni à cause de alsa...

----------

## geekounet

 *amroth wrote:*   

> Par contre, il gère tout seul le son pour pouvoir l'utiliser dans plusieurs programmes ??? 

 

Oui, et avec un vrai mixage (software au besoin) qui ne bousille pas le son, réellement transparent pour les apps et qui fonctionne tout le temps, contrairement au dmix d'alsa.

 *amroth wrote:*   

> J'ai pas encore bien regardé mais je vais pouvoir réutiliser arts que j'avais banni à cause de alsa...

 

Arts n'étant plus maintenu depuis 3 ans et tout plein de bugs, il vaut mieux que tu continues de t'en passer. Il n'est pas super utile de toute façon, comme dit au dessus, OSS se charge tout seul du mixage.  :Smile: 

----------

## Bluespear

Je suis tombé par hasard sur ce topic, et bien je regrette pas  :Smile: 

C'est vraiment le pied ce OSSv4 !!! Je démarre amarok, premier morceau je vois déjà une nette différence, c'est clair comme son... rien à voir avec ALSA.

J'ai juste un léger grésillement en fond, lorsqu'il y a pas de son à jouer... j'entends un bruit lorsque je scroll ou que le cpu bosse... lol, je me demande d'où ça vient... (j'avais déjà eu le même soucis avec alsa...). Il doit surement y avoir la solution sur le forum de 4front-tech.

SOLUTION: couper le in-mixing pour les jack inutilisés ou déjà utilisés en output

A essayer !Last edited by Bluespear on Thu Sep 11, 2008 12:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, mais pour la MAO ? Est-ce que OSSv4 est aussi bien que ALSA+Jack ?

EDIT: "Open Sound System is now free for personal and non-commercial use and comes with a license key that will allow you to run OSS...", bref ce n'est PAS libre !

----------

## Bluespear

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> oui, mais pour la MAO ? Est-ce que OSSv4 est aussi bien que ALSA+Jack ?
> 
> EDIT: "Open Sound System is now free for personal and non-commercial use and comes with a license key that will allow you to run OSS...", bref ce n'est PAS libre !

 

Pourtant: http://www.4front-tech.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2139

----------

## xaviermiller

ah ouais, la licence GPL "for personal use" mais payante pour usage commercial.

Comme d'autres (fftw, ...)

----------

## Bapt

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> ah ouais, la licence GPL "for personal use" mais payante pour usage commercial.
> 
> Comme d'autres (fftw, ...)

 

FUD détected...

Avant de raconter des bêtises : http://developer.opensound.com/opensource_oss/licensing.html c'est clair net et précis, en gros multiple licence en fonction des besoins : GPL, CDDL, BSD et proprio.

Pas de limitation quelconque sur les licences libres. Ca fait peut être chier les ALSA fanboys, mais OSSv4 est libre, parfaitement libre, maintenant le texte sur la page de téléchargement parle uniquement du cas ou tu choisis la licence proprio qui est gratuite pour une utilisation perso et payante dans le reste des cas, et oui les binaires disponibles sur le site sont sous la licence proprio, mais les sources sont libres, il suffit juste que les distros/os fassent les pkgs qui vont bien à partir des sources, comme pour beaucoup de projet.

De plus libre n'est pas différent de payant tu peux faire du libre payant.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bon, OK.

Et quid de la MAO ? Est-ce compatible avec les logiciels existants (ardour) ? La latence est-elle aussi faible qu'avec Jack et un noyau real-time ?

----------

## billiob

Ossv4 risque de mourir à petit feu : http://4front-tech.com/hannublog/?p=14

----------

## kwenspc

En même temps faut pas chercher bien loin, du jour au lendemain môsieur change les licences, oss n'évolue plus, Alsa a alors le vent en poupe... et c'est bien trop tard qu'il revient "eh oh j'ai OSSv4 youh ouh" et il voudrait tout d'un coup que ça suive derrière? sincèrement... erreur stratégique grave, point final. Alsa est sur la place et il est beaucoup trop implanté actuellement. (vous noterez que je ne juge en rien l'aspect technique ni de l'une ni de l'autre solution)

----------

## xaviermiller

OK, je reste donc campé chez ALSA   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Bapt

Enfin faut pas oublié que OSS c'est un standard sur tous les unix alors que alsa c'est linux-only et beaucoup plus complexe qu'OSS niveau (API et code). Lors du changement de licence seul linux n'a pas sur faire vivre et évoluer OSS et a créé une usine à gaz pour le remplacer, si tu regarde les autres OS : freebsd (avec beaucoup moins de développeur) par exemple mais ça marche pour d'autres, ils sont su faire vivre et évoluer OSSv3 sans problème le moderniser (un vrai mixer là ou dmix est toujours foireux chez alsa). Donc même si 4front disparait, je doute de voir OSSv4 et OSS vraiment disparaitre rapidement.

----------

## Bluespear

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> En même temps faut pas chercher bien loin, du jour au lendemain môsieur change les licences, oss n'évolue plus, Alsa a alors le vent en poupe... et c'est bien trop tard qu'il revient "eh oh j'ai OSSv4 youh ouh" et il voudrait tout d'un coup que ça suive derrière? sincèrement... erreur stratégique grave, point final. Alsa est sur la place et il est beaucoup trop implanté actuellement. (vous noterez que je ne juge en rien l'aspect technique ni de l'une ni de l'autre solution)

 

C'est clair que niveau visibilité il a rien pour lui. Sans ce topic je serai resté à penser que OSS était l'espèce de surcouche à alsa moisie dans le kernel, conservée pour des applications ayant la flemme de supporter alsa (on les comprends un peu plus quand on se renseigner comment utiliser alsa dans une appli, c'est juste affreux).

J'espère sincèrement que la version GPL puisse continuer à évoluer... histoire de ne plus avoir un jour à réutiliser alsa et ses soucis de config

Par contre, j'ai un sérieux doute sur la possibilité de voir ossv4 dans le noyau un jour, connaissant la politique assez fermée aux nouveautés des dev du noyau...

----------

## CryoGen

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> oui, mais pour la MAO ? Est-ce que OSSv4 est aussi bien que ALSA+Jack ?
> 
> EDIT: "Open Sound System is now free for personal and non-commercial use and comes with a license key that will allow you to run OSS...", bref ce n'est PAS libre !

 

 *Quote:*   

> Official source code of OSS is available from our source download site under the GPLv2, BSD and CDDL 1.0 licenses

 

Ah ben mince alors XD

EDIT: overburned.... faut faire un F5 quand la page traine dans le cache XD

----------

## CryoGen

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Enfin faut pas oublié que OSS c'est un standard sur tous les unix alors que alsa c'est linux-only et beaucoup plus complexe qu'OSS niveau (API et code). Lors du changement de licence seul linux n'a pas sur faire vivre et évoluer OSS et a créé une usine à gaz pour le remplacer, si tu regarde les autres OS : freebsd (avec beaucoup moins de développeur) par exemple mais ça marche pour d'autres, ils sont su faire vivre et évoluer OSSv3 sans problème le moderniser (un vrai mixer là ou dmix est toujours foireux chez alsa). Donc même si 4front disparait, je doute de voir OSSv4 et OSS vraiment disparaitre rapidement.

 

Si 4front disparait, j'espère qu'une communauté va reprendre le flambeau, parce que ALSA a quand même pas mal de gros défaut. Et puis bon c'est bien arrivé à Xfree et Xorg est bien là :p

----------

## nonas

En même temps si Sun est intéressé par OSSv4 il pourrait très bien se faire embaucher par Sun qui continuerait de financer le développement (sous licences multiples).

Ça éviterait à Sun de supporter un fork avec des gens qui connaissent peut-être moins le code que lui.

Enfin, c'que j'en dit...

----------

## xaviermiller

Bon, je reviens à la charge par rapport à la licence d'OSSv4.

Supposons que je sois musicien et que j'utilise un PC pour produire de la musique pour un concert ou un CD, ce n'est plus un usage personnel et je suis obligé de payer. Même si mon oeuvre est en Creative Commons, que je fais tout en 100 logiciel libre.

Et ça, je trouve lourd.

----------

## geekounet

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Bon, je reviens à la charge par rapport à la licence d'OSSv4.
> 
> Supposons que je sois musicien et que j'utilise un PC pour produire de la musique pour un concert ou un CD, ce n'est plus un usage personnel et je suis obligé de payer. Même si mon oeuvre est en Creative Commons, que je fais tout en 100 logiciel libre.
> 
> Et ça, je trouve lourd.

 

Nan, c'est seulement si tu prends la version proprio d'OSSv4 ça, mais avec ses versions libres tu fais ce que tu veux.  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Tu en es bien sûr ?

Car par exemple pour fftw, la licence est claire : GPL pour usage personnel, mais MIT (payant) pour usage commercial.

----------

## ghoti

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Tu en es bien sûr ?
> 
> Car par exemple pour fftw, la licence est claire : GPL pour usage personnel, mais MIT (payant) pour usage commercial.

 

Où vois-tu ça ?

Dans tous les cas, ce qui est dit, c'est que celui qui utilise une version GPL doit respecter les termes de cette licence.

Si ce n'est pas souhaité ou pas possible, alors il faut acquérir une autre version soumise à une autre licence (libre ou non libre !).

D'autre part, il n'y a pas de notion de "particulier" ou de "commercial" : la GPL s'adresse à tout le monde ("all third parties")!

Enfin, la licence concerne le code du programme et non la production que ce programme te permet de faire.

Par exemple, si tu modifies le code OSS ou FFTW et que tu distribues ta version modifiée, tu es obligé de fournir également les sources.

Par contre, tu peux parfaitement créer et commercialiser tes oeuvres "propriétaires" créées en utilisant OSS : ça n'a plus rien à voir avec le code !

----------

## xaviermiller

OK, mais bon, on verra ce que donnera la suite vu que OSS est abandonné

----------

## kwenspc

Clair que ça sert à rien de se jeter sur OSS si le bouzin va finir à la poubelle. Alsa a ptet des défauts techniques mois au moins c'est un projet suivis et sur lequel repose la majorité (tous?) des softs de MAO sous nux. Avec en plus des trucs supers comme jack entre les deux etc...

----------

## geekounet

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Clair que ça sert à rien de se jeter sur OSS si le bouzin va finir à la poubelle. Alsa a ptet des défauts techniques mois au moins c'est un projet suivis et sur lequel repose la majorité (tous?) des softs de MAO sous nux. Avec en plus des trucs supers comme jack entre les deux etc...

 

Le truc c'est qu'il n'y a pas que Linux dans le monde, et que l'interropérabilité entre Unices est une chose importante du coup. Ne nous enfermons pas dans le monopule de GNU et toute sa clique (oups je vais déraper sur un troll  :Razz: )

----------

## ghoti

Justement, quelqu'un a-t-il connaissance d'une réaction et/ou de la position des autres *nixes ?

S'il fallait mettre à la poubelle tous les softs dont l'initiateur a mis les voiles, il y a longtemps qu'on serait tous chez bubune2 !  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Bapt

les autres unix développent leur propre OSS dans leur coin ou plutôt complémentent l'OSS de 4front en respectant le standard établi : API etc. tout en améliorant le fond. 

Ainsi Solaris et FreeBSD (je parle de ce que je connais le mieux) intègre toujours OSS et le font vivre indépendamment => la compatibilité reste, la qualité s'améliore. 

Comme je le disais tout à l'heure il n'y a que linux qui a abandonné OSS pour faire un autre projet from scratch.

----------

## ghoti

Oui, donc il y aurait tout de même quelques raisons de rester optimiste : oss devrait survivre dans le libre quoi qu'il arrive !

Et même s'il ne devait pas faire l'objet d'un développement actif et particulier sous linux, un "simple" portage à partir d'autres unices reste théoriquement envisageable, non ?

----------

## Bapt

oui mais pour cela il faudrait une équipe pour s'occuper de la version linux et du port.

----------

